

Four Attacks on OAuth - How to Secure Your OAuth Implementation - antidaily
http://software-security.sans.org/blog/2011/03/07/oauth-authorization-attacks-secure-implementation

======
laf2019
Isn't this why many providers are moving to OAuth2? Complexity of implementing
and lack of security?

